# May Flower Photo Contest: Enter Here!



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh, wow, sorry guys! I completely forgot to start the next contest!

This month's theme is FLOWERS! Hope to see lots of really cute floral pictures! (sorry if the weather is still crummy, I know a lot of places it is :roll: ) Inky did flower modeling if any of you need inspiration, hehehe. Some of his pics are here: http://inkyhedgie3.webs.com/apps/photos ... d=33524046 (there are a lot of them...)

Entries will be accepted up until the 16th. Please only one entry per user. Ten entries will be accepted.

Let's see those May flower hedgies!


----------



## r_k_chic47 (Aug 28, 2008)

Ooh, I should take Pepper out for the Tulip Time festivities this week! Idk if he'd wanna be around a ton of people and loud music for the parade though... maybe I'll just buy a tulip and put him next to it =P


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

You could always bring the flowers inside. That's what I done.
Now I just got to decide which one to use. :?


----------



## o0bibitte0o (Apr 22, 2009)

Ohhh that's a great contest idea! :mrgreen: Hope I'll have time to take my picture before the limit of ten!


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

GAHH! i must go get flowers!!! grrr
i hope i get them in time! :shock:


----------



## Mika (Dec 4, 2008)

here's mine!



:mrgreen:


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

awww!!!! Mika ur hedgies are adorable


----------



## o0bibitte0o (Apr 22, 2009)

Here's my participation with my little sweetheart... Alyzée! :mrgreen:


----------



## Mika (Dec 4, 2008)

hedgieluver said:


> awww!!!! Mika ur hedgies are adorable


Thank you!! It's Kalia & Mika!!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Here's my entry!

[attachment=0:29oxn9ny]DSC00163_2.jpg[/attachment:29oxn9ny]


----------



## Coco (Oct 2, 2008)

here is mine



Praline and Pikpik babies


----------



## o0bibitte0o (Apr 22, 2009)

Awwww they are so cutes! And one of theses sweethearts will be with me in few weeks!


----------



## sillybowtie (Oct 6, 2008)

It was a hard time to get Ace to stay in the flower bed without getting dirty. I decided to go with artificial flowers in a headband.
Enjoy!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Only a few days left to enter! Let's see some more cute flowery pictures! :lol:


----------



## Tasha (Feb 24, 2009)

Here's Henry!

Not the best shot but though i would add anyway.

Everyones photo's looking very cute. x


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

My sweet Herisson


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

ok im finaly geting around to posting my entry,  
it took me awhile to pick which one i wanted to use :lol:

My Lovely Lulu


----------



## azyrios (Feb 2, 2009)

edit:


Vortex said:


> ok im finaly geting around to posting my entry,
> it took me awhile to pick which one i wanted to use :lol:
> 
> My Lovely Lulu
> ...


At least, that is what happened in my mind =D


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

hehe no. she only annointed with the dirt xD
and you can guess what happend after that... BATH! muhahaha :lol:


----------



## o0bibitte0o (Apr 22, 2009)

haha she is sooo cute!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh my goodness, those all are so adorable! :lol: Those are just too cute.


----------



## dawn71 (Aug 29, 2008)

I hope we're not too late! Spike would have none of this flower posing business.. this is the only photo I got before he started pooping all over the place!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

One space left!

We have some amazing pictures so far. Great job, everyone!


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

I wanted one with all my baby's in it but Shelby is the only one that will sit still!
So here's Shelby.


----------

